# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  SSC Ultimate Aero TT - Fastest Car Today

## Endurer

The American-built SSC Ultimate Aero TT is a supercar built by Shelby Super Cars (SSC) in order to rival the new Bugatti Veyron with speeds of over 250 mph (400 km/h) and a 0-60 mph time of 2.78 seconds (for the Ultimate Aero TT version). The car is the world's fastest production car at 256.15 mph (412.233 km/h), a speed reportedly achieved on September 13 2007 in West Richland, WA. The results of this test, verified by Guinness World Records on October 9 2007, gave the SSC Aero the world's fastest production car title.

The Aero's styling includes the use of butterfly doors similar to the ones found on the Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren, and the Ferrari Enzo, to name a few. It uses carbon fiber and titanium extensively throughout the car, keeping the weight down to 1233 kg (for the standard Aero). For the Ultimate Aero, weight is further reduced to 1179 kg by marking the navigation system, 10-speaker audio/CD/DVD system, video/DVD screen, and back-up camera as optional equipment; and removing air-conditioning and any trunk space altogether.

The engine in the base Aero model is a supercharged 6.2-litre (378.4 cu.in.) V8 engine rated at 787 bhp (587 kW) @ 6600 rpm and 998 Nm (736 ft·lbf) torque @ 5800 rpm, while the Ultimate Aero has increased engine displacement and increased supercharger boost, resulting in an astounding 1,183 bhp (882 kW) @ 6950 rpm and 1113 Nm (821 ft·lbf) torque @ 6200 rpm (Running on 104 octane gasoline.)

Wind-tunnel testing indicates that the Ultimate Aero could possibly reach a top speed of 437 km/h (273 mph) given appropriate transmission gear ratios. The base Aero, however, should only reach around 386 km/h (240 mph).

Despite its astounding performance, the Aero's fuel mileage is rated at an excellent (at least for a supercar) 18 mpg city and 27 mpg highway.

----------


## villies

woww Bro ye to buhat expensive hogi yar... kuch kuch McLearn shap mein hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow...dis one looks hot :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

is this on sale...its awesome ... one drive and many mirrors are phew...

----------


## Fairy

Ahan! Cooliyo! :bigthumb;

Don't ask me what this means  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

awww thanks  :Big Grin:  villies bro iski price $650,500 se oper hai.  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

wow, beauty! Macleran ki tarah ki hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> awww thanks  villies bro iski price $650,500 se oper hai.


 
OK bro abhi to Vigo achi chal rahi hey  :Big Grin: ... ye next year lainge :biggrin:

----------


## Bored4life

i think theres a fasterr carrr  :Smile: 
bugatti veyron baby 
1001hp

----------


## tt

Superb...v v nice

----------


## Omar

*Not Anymore!*  

hahahah was waiting for this  :Stick Out Tongue: 





LOS ANGELES CA - The renowned automobile entrepreneur and vehicle designer Gerald Wiegert announced today the introduction of his latest creation - ultra-super-exotic vehicle trade named HPV for the 'Vector Avtech WX-8'. Gerald Wiegert, Chairman and Founder of Vector Motors Corporation, manufacturer of the Vector Avtech WX-8 ultra-supercar, announced today that the company will exhibit the Vector Avtech WX-8 at the prestigious, internationally acclaimed Los Angeles Auto Show from November 15th through November 24th in Los Angeles, CA.

The Los Angeles Auto Show event will be the first-ever debut of the all-American VECTOR WX-8 Hyper-Tech Performance Vehicle, and is regarded as one of the world's foremost showcase for exotic concept automobiles.


Interest in the all-new VECTOR WX8 supercar, as well as the Company's Private Placement stock offering, is intensifying due to the buzz among car enthusiasts. The new Vector Avtech WX8 is expected to establish several new records for a custom and production automobile.


*-Transverse, Supercharged, all aluminum, 7.0 Liter (427 cubic inch), port fuel injected, 16 valve high-performance V8 engine, with dual air to air intercoolers and twin sequential flow, side mounted radiators.
Other standard Vector A-WX8 features include:
-High output air conditioning and ventilation
-Custom designer developed all leather interior
-Custom prototype stereo system
-Power steering with an adjustable tilt-telelescopic column
-Cruise control
-Retractable power mirrors
-Aircraft type flush windows
-Airbags
-Fully adjustable 2 abreast seating
-Sequential clutch-less automatic/manual shifting
-Two large storage compartments

Performance Figures:
0-100km/h - 3.2sec
Horsepower - 1850bhp
TOP SPEED - 434.5 km/h (270.0 mp/h)
1/4 mile - 11.3sec*

Source

----------


## Endurer

Nice but it's not certified yet, so sero still leads all the way.

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Bro kya ye tum mujhe gift karo gaye*

----------


## Omar

> Nice but it's not certified yet, so sero still leads all the way.


yep, I agree but its goona be soon :biggrin:




> *Bro kya ye tum mujhe gift karo gaye*


Sure bro which one TT or Vector  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

Allah karey toot jaye  :Wink:  mujeh wese bhi yeh wx-8 pasand aye hai :biggrin:

----------


## Fairy

wow...ye tou mujhe bhi buhat pasand aayi :biggrin:

Good choice Omar :up;

----------


## aneeza ali

wow cooooooool :up;

cars in blue n black :biggrin:

awsome  :Smile:

----------

